# Bell Peppers?



## kyrabbit

Can mice eat these? 
I have a half of one sitting in the fridge doing nothing. I don't want it to go to waste, but I don't want my brats to suffer because I gave them something they shouldn't have.


----------



## pro-petz

Mice will eat practically any food, initially they will have just a small amount of anything new just to test it for themselves if it does not agree with them the lesson is learnt and they avoid it in the future.

Like with most fruit and veg too much can cause dietary problems for a short period of time so should not be fed in excess.


----------



## andypandy29us

mine eat the tops of the peppers when ive used peppers before and the like the green stalk too


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

The mice I had back in Florida liked them very much. Some even liked them after they were left on the plant a bit, and turned red or orange. As posted above, not too much, nor too often. What that means to me is about a mouse ear size, up to a mouse skull size, veggie piece. Skull size, only if they love it, and are used to it. I'm sure other people have different gauges.

-Zanne


----------



## kyrabbit

Cool.
I just wanted to make sure. I'm sure Buttercup will love it. That mouse will eat anything edible :lol:


----------

